# watch out for widow makers



## huskykid141 (Mar 22, 2008)

Watch out for widow makers when your cutting in the woods. I know someone who lost a big chunck of skin covering the top of his hand on a widow maker. It came down a hit him right on the hand. The branch had to be about 3 or four inches in diameter. I am suprized it didn't break his hand. Always wear a helmet in the woods when your cutting.


----------



## masterarbor (Mar 22, 2008)

check out the dumb, dumb, dumb post on this forum.


----------

